# New Desk Mode - Latest Ota



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Would be great if the devs could make this happen on the Bolt without requiring a dock.

http://htcpedia.com/news/landscape-view-on-htc-thunderbolt-dock.html


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

This is in several ROMs as Dock Mode in the app drawer ... no dock needed, just select the app and enjoy the nice view


----------

